
Brain Hacks: The neurons that shaped civilization - VS Ramachandran - nicktarazonamd
http://fabumed.net/medicina/brainhacks/
======
inconditus
All posts by this user are blogspam. Flag and move on, or submit it in the
original content.

Check out his submissions:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=nicktarazonamd>

